# 1941 Super Deluxe Autocycle.



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2016)

I just finished servicing up this Schwinn model B707-1 Autocycle Super De Luxe.
This one was in pretty decent original condition.
The story goes, that it sat in a Cleveland basement for about 70 years.
It's always a pleasure to ride one of these bikes for the first time after decades of languishment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a killer bike!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow,incredible save.when I grow up,I wanna be just like you.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice job! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I believe this is the same bike. Great job Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2016)

Yep, that's it, when it was delivered to Memory Lane, Spring 2015.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I just finished servicing up this Schwinn model B707-1 Autocycle Super De Luxe.
> This one was in pretty decent original condition.
> The story goes, that it sat in a Cleveland basement for about 70 years.
> It's always a pleasure to ride one of these bikes for the first time after decades of languishment.
> ...



Whaaaaaaat????  It's not in a box?      Did you turn over a new leaf?


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 4, 2016)

You know that I'm not a Schwinn fan Marty, but that bike is amazing!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 4, 2016)

Time-capsule bike! Great find!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2016)

Martification Complete!
another great resurrection Marty!
hope to see it Sunday! maybe it will stop by the red brick wall studio?
P.S. I'm not sure it's legal to use "languishment" here on the CABE...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 4, 2016)

GREAT FIND!
I KNOW THE FEELING!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks, for the kind words, guys.
This one came out of the box the day I got it, Chris.
But then it sat for almost a year while I tracked down the correct parts to replace what was broken.
The 1941 Autocycle was kind of a pinnacle year for the Schwinn line.
A lot of refinement went into these bikes, and then the war broke out, so that ended the six year run of the fully equipped Autocycle.
Here are some of the catalog pages for 1941, and a letter to the dealer.
Pretty optimistic for what would be their last year of production for this model.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 4, 2016)

sheesh


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 4, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> The story goes, that it sat in a Cleveland basement for about 70 years.




I have a Cleveland license plate. If you  
want it just pay for shipping


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the offer, but it already has a 1941 Cleveland license plate on it.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 4, 2016)

Beautiful Bike, I had to wipe the drool off my face!


----------



## Dave K (Jun 5, 2016)

Amazing!!!!!  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2016)

You Da Man, that bike is killer!!, my favorite Schwinn by far!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 6, 2016)

stunning bicycle, great photos Scott.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 6, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL! BEAUTIFUL!
AND MY FAVORITE COLOR,
THE EPITOME OF SCHWINN BIKES!
NO COMPARISON TO THE AEROCYCLE.
TOO BAD THE ZENITH OF MY COLLECTING DAYS HAS PASSED
OR I WOULD LUST TO HAVE IT.
THANKS FOR PICS,
CONGRATS!


----------



## rickyd (Jun 6, 2016)

The paint is amazing congrats, Marty


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 6, 2016)

WOW..... 22 POSTS......AND NO ONE HAS PICKED OUT WHATS NOT ORIGINAL OR PROPER TO THIS BEAUTY OF A BIKE ...I LOVE IT   NOW I CAN LOOK AT THE PHOTOS AND LEARN  .....NOT THAT ILL HAVE THE LUCK TO FIND ONE... OR TO CALL MY BUDDY BOB U ABOUT THIS ONE ... BUT SIMPLY KNOWING THE FACTS...THE ROOKIE I AM ......CAN YOU SHOW US ....THAT DONT KNOW ...THAT REAR DRUM SET UP ...... LEFT SIDE THAT IS   IM STUMPED ... GREAT CLEAN UP ...  AND PHOTOS .... AND IM SURE IT LOOKS GOOD WITH YOUR OTHER CYCLES   ALL THE BEST RUDY


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2016)

The large flange rear expander brake hub is exactly like the front, and in fact uses the same brake plate "Porkchop."
The main difference in the rear hub is the use of a freewheeling rear cog.
The rolling resistance is extremely low, so these dual drum bikes tend to really glide compared to a coaster brake equipped bike.
The braking feels more like an anti lock system though which takes some getting used too.
New shoes are a must if you build a bike with this set up.
Unfortunately new factory built shoes aren't exactly growing on trees, so you have to install new Raybestos pads.
Fortunately, Raybestos is still in business, so the pad material is still available.
The prewar versions of the hubs and rims differed slightly from the postwar versions.
The flanges on the hubs are wider and have a more squared off profile at the edges.
The surest way to be sure that you have prewar components is if they have the Patent Pending Script.
Here, from the 1941 catalog is a description of the large flange hubs.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 7, 2016)

THANK YOU....   LIVE AND LEARN.....HAVE A GOOD DAY...RUDY


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this is the same bike. Great job Marty! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 324276 View attachment 324277




Was this the swap meet with the heavy hitters?
Killer bike, just perfection!
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 7, 2016)

should have put a 2 speed kick back on it...
just sayin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2016)

So evidently there are three variations of this rim used in '41. The scripted like Marty shows, the one with the paint stamping, and a 'nippled' rim like this on my girl's '41. What say ye Schwinn experts? V/r Shawn


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow...Awesome bike Marty !

It would have been great to see in Yosemite.

Scott, nice images and great Bokeh

Jerry


----------



## scorpius (Jun 16, 2016)

What a beautiful old Schwinn, it is great when you can find these in such nice condition with the original paint


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party but had to comment, sweet mother Mary that's nice!


----------



## momo608 (Jul 15, 2016)

Very nice old bike!

Is this the kind of Schwinn that makes Schwinn haters foam at the mouth with envy?


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Apr 2, 2022)

STRADALITE said:


> I have a Cleveland license plate. If you
> want it just pay for shipping



Still have the license plate?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2022)

WOW!
Bumped thread from 6 years ago;
Same bike/ new Owner, at the 
"Old Towne Orange Ride"
March 13, 2022






Absolute stunner Still;
in Real Life TODAY!!!🥳🤩😎🥰


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2022)

It’s amazing, how “The World” turns.
As luck would have it, I got the chance to play with another one of these fantastic 1941 Super Deluxe Autocycles, made by Arnold, Schwinn & Company.
This time, it’s an Apple Green and Ivory badged Henderson model.





















So, since owning two of these fabulous bikes would seem like gluttony, the Maroon and Ivory “The World” model, has been passed on to another very proud owner.

I hope to get some pictures of both bikes together, for future installments of this thread.
Stay tuned!


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 12, 2022)

41 Super Deluxe bikes are my all time favorite.  Picking up another on at the ML swap in a couple of weeks!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 12, 2022)

I WILL own one some day....not sure how...but I will.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2022)

1817cent said:


> 41 Super Deluxe bikes are my all time favorite.  Picking up another on at the ML swap in a couple of weeks!



Wow!
Nice, I’ll be looking forward to your show and tell.
Be sure and add them to this thread.
The more, the merrier!
These are the best bikes AS&Co ever built.
In my humble opinion of course.
😜


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 12, 2022)

Do both bikes share the same speedometer/ odometer head. They both show the exact same mileage!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2022)

They do in those photos.
The Speedo that was in the green bike was toast, so I switched the speedo from the red bike to the green bike, when I did the service.
The red bike got an original n o s unit, since it was in better overall condition than the green bike.
If you look at the picture posted by Tripple3, you can see the mint condition speedo in that crossbar housing.
I have since had the original speedo head from the green bike refurbished, and it looks much better now.


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> They do in those photos.
> The Speedo that was in the green bike was toast, so I switched the speedo from the red bike to the green bike, when I did the service.
> The red bike got an original n o s unit, since it was in better overall condition than the green bike.
> If you look at the picture posted by Tripple3, you can see the mint condition speedo in that crossbar housing.
> I have since had the original speedo head from the green bike refurbished, and it looks much better now.



That's great. They are both beautiful bikes, thank you for posting them.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 13, 2022)

beautiful bike. I'd have to sell 3 of my bikes just to buy the accessories on that one. 😩


----------



## Nashman (Apr 14, 2022)

Jaw dropping bikes. Thanks for sharing the history and pics.


----------

